# طلب دفتر زوار



## pola (19 أبريل 2006)

انا عايز دفتر زوار احطو فى المو قع عندى يكون شكلة حلو
علشان اللى عندى شكلة مش عجبنى

شكرا لتعبكم​


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2006)

جرب
http://www.smartgb.com/
http://www.a-free-guestbook.com/
http://www.ultraguest.com/
http://www.efreeguestbooks.com/
http://www.free-guestbooks.net/
http://www.anvilbook.com/
http://www.netguestbook.com/
http://www.guestbook.nu/
http://www.bravenet.com/webtools/guestbook/


----------



## Yes_Or_No (19 أبريل 2006)

*hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

*you are ready mr rooooooooooooooook*


----------



## pola (20 أبريل 2006)

معلش انا ها اتعبك معايا روك

ممكن تشرح لى كيفية التركيب على اى واحد منهم


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

*قسم منهم بتعمل لك عضوية على موقعهم و تستخدم الخدمة من خلال الوصلة لموقعهم و القسم الاخر ان تزل الملفات و تحملها على المموقع بتاعك بس لازم ال بي ات بي مفعل*


----------



## pola (22 أبريل 2006)

طيب الاحسن يكون اية

معلش انا بتعبك معايا يا روك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (22 أبريل 2006)

*اوك يا بولا قولي انت عاوز تركبه علي موقع ايه وانا اقولك*


----------



## pola (22 أبريل 2006)

انا لسة شغال فية

علشان بسال 

علشات تبقى الموضيع متظبطة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (22 أبريل 2006)

الله يا ابني ما تقولي علشان اقدر افيدك ينفع تعمل فيه دفتر زوار ولا لا و اجيبلك واحد يمشي عليه و اخليك تركبه واناهعملك شرح بالصور


----------



## pola (24 أبريل 2006)

هو ينفع يركب علية لى جربت

بس لو عندك حاجة كويسة
يبقى انا شاكرا جدا


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

*انا عملت دفتر للزوار بسيط عن طريق البي اتش بي و الاتش تي ام ال... لو حابين ممكن ارفقه ليكم...*


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي ليك زعيم


----------



## Yes_Or_No (30 سبتمبر 2006)

ارفقة يا زعيم وانا هعمله ثيمز يخيله احلي من البسيط وغير كدا بسيط ايه باشا هو انت بتاع الحاجات دي برضه


----------

